# Curfew on pistol ammo purchase?



## geek48 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been buying 9mm ammo at Walmart for sometime now and tonight the clerk said they can not sell it after 10:00pm (State Law)
I asked to see the manager and the law. Didn't show up so I finally left.
Can anyone shed light on this? Is there a State Law disallowing the sale of pistol ammo after 10pm and if so what is the statute number. I can't find it.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

No state law..........Probably store policy.




geek48 said:


> I have been buying 9mm ammo at Walmart for sometime now and tonight the clerk said they can not sell it after 10:00pm (State Law)
> I asked to see the manager and the law. Didn't show up so I finally left.
> Can anyone shed light on this? Is there a State Law disallowing the sale of pistol ammo after 10pm and if so what is the statute number. I can't find it.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

This came up back in the early 2000s after the Shall Issue legislation became law. People became more aware of gun and ammo laws as they started to apply for a CCW license.

It seemed that only one retailer, and from that retailer's stores all over the state, was mentioned when the discussion centered on the curfew as you called it. The best answer is the one that "tallbear" gave.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Or department/emp policy as they think that is cool or whatever.


----------

